# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Ultralight bipod

## Norway

I think this bipod has potential of becoming the bee's knees for alpine hunting.
It has the handling properties of my Versapod, but not the weight.
Time will tell, one sample is too little to form a strong opinion on...

----------


## Rushy

What is the make and model.  Is it a carbon fibre or composite?

----------


## Nibblet

Were you testing the durability of the shooting mat or the bipod?  :Psmiley:

----------


## ANTSMAN

take my money! where do we buy those?

----------


## R93

FFS!   Thomas you missed your calling mate.
I pissed myself at the durability testing😂 
Looks the bizzo  tho mate I will buy one if it's not ridiculous in price.

----------


## Toby

Is there a way to attach it or does it just slip on/off?

----------


## LJP

As long as it's not diamond encrusted I will probably want one too! More details please  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tuidog

very cool

----------


## ebf

yeah Thomas, don't give up your day job for that cricket career mate  :Psmiley: 

where do we send the money to ? looks like the bees knees  :Thumbsup:

----------


## LJP

Group buy if enough interest  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## BRADS

As long as you guys have lots of $$$$

----------


## Phill243

I'm kinda keen on these ... More info would be great  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I'm kinda keen on these ... More info would be great


He will be in bed I'd say.
We will hopefully get more info off him tonight.
He could also be out instructing at the driving range

----------


## res

Well, I know I want more info!

----------


## gimp

Looks good to me. I'm a big fan of the versapod/parker hale/bren gun style bipods.

----------


## Dreamer

> He will be in bed I'd say.
> We will hopefully get more info off him tonight.
> He could also be out instructing at the driving range


Shouldn't that be getting instructed at the driving range  :Grin:

----------


## Norway

> FFS!   Thomas you missed your calling mate.
> I pissed myself at the durability testing


I strongly suspect golf is not one of my hidden skills. You might want to see a doctor about that other thing...  :Wink: 




> Is there a way to attach it or does it just slip on/off?


It clips on and off. You have to press the lever to get it off.




> yeah Thomas, don't give up your day job for that cricket career mate


Cricket? That is the evildoers that slaughtered all those people in Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy?




> Looks good to me. I'm a big fan of the versapod/parker hale/bren gun style bipods.


It handles just like my Versapod. Without the weight and less friction in the material, so the response is a lot quicker.




> Shouldn't that be getting instructed at the driving range


I'll entirely stay away from golf methinks...

Multi-quote was fun!

I don't have that much info guys.
My contact is with the manufacturer, and with the money poured into their development I think it is reasonable to assume it will be sold "everywhere". 
I also assume they let me publish my testing as I think it is both well protected with the patents and outside the technical capacity of most companies - the material really is high tech. I have been told the bipod would be available before Christmas. Price? I have no idea, I have nothing to do with the money side of that company.

My only gripe so far is that it doesn't attach to a standard Versapod pin. Their bipod pin works fine, it will come in a zillion variations, but I can't use my present pin which annoys me. Considering how solidly embedded the bipod pin is on my Blaser, it will have to prove itself on the CZ before I can be bothered to install/ integrate this adapter on the Blaser. Mind you, even my S&B PMII MTC/LT 3-20x50 spent a year in transition from range rifles before it ended up on a hunting barrel. My hunting is so valuable to me, it is just no way I'm losing hunting days to equipment failure - a lesson I have learned the hard way. 

Hence the bat. The bipod looks flimsy, I was expecting the bipod to break when I loaded it. It didn't and the engineers says it's not weak. I don't trust engineers and their theory, I don't have all that much time available and had to speed testing up a little with a good whack. The owner spends a lot of money on this and don't entirely trust engineers either, so I was encouraged to find flaws and wear it down. I really like the bipod, it handles as a good bipod should but there is still some time before I fully trust it.

----------


## Rushy

Good skill with the multiple reply Norway.   @R93 would never go to a doctor just because he pissed himself.  There are two occasions when good kiwi blokes can do that and not worry.  The first is when we are having a good laugh as in this instance at your golf swing with a fencing baton and the second is when we get so mulleted (drunk) at our 21st birthday that we just don't care.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## chalkeye

The attachment system looks far superior to the traditional sling-stud clusterfuck.

----------


## gimp

> My only gripe so far is that it doesn't attach to a standard Versapod pin.


That's dumb.

----------


## gimp

> The attachment system looks far superior to the traditional sling-stud clusterfuck.


Better than the standard Versapod gigantic lump that takes 20 minutes to remove and weighs a pound, too.

----------


## Norway

> The attachment system looks far superior to the traditional sling-stud clusterfuck.


It is actually quite smart. A small threaded case is put over your ordinary sling stud. A steel bolt goes through the case and the eye of your sling stud. The adapter is put over both. Basically the construction makes it impossible for stuff to fall off, you need material breakage. It comes with a small tool, making it easy to tighten/ compress the rubber shim protecting the stock and thus stopping sideways movement as well.

I lile the embedded pins best, but this was a smart solution to using the sling studs.

----------


## Titanium

Hi Norway, Ive found a tripod called a Neopod on google. Do you think it is the same as your one.

----------


## BRADS

> Hi Norway, Ive found a tripod called a Neopod on google. Do you think it is the same as your one.


There's a few companies doing carbon bipods mate just be prepared over $500 Nz for them :Sad:

----------


## R93

> There's a few companies doing carbon bipods mate just be prepared over $500 Nz for them


That's pretty steep. But if they are as robust as they look might be worth it in the long run. I can easily and have spent 500 hundy, on more useless shit. Diesel kms for example :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

> That's pretty steep. But if they are as robust as they look might be worth it in the long run. I can easily and have spent 500 hundy on more useless shit. Diesel kms for example


500 hundys, shit that's a lot of diesel kms... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> 500 hundys, shit that's a lot of diesel kms... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Only 7000ish now Sam!!!! Its truly f@#ked

----------


## The Claw

> Only 7000ish now Sam!!!! Its truly f@#ked


Na mate,  read it again... 500 x hundy = 50,000 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

But yeah, I make sure I have my track pants on with elasticised waist when I get km's for the truck. That way its easy for me to pull my pants down when its time to pay for 10,000km...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> But yeah, I make sure I have my track pants on with elasticised waist when I get km's for the truck. That way its easy for me to pull my pants down when its time to pay for 10,000km...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Bwaaahaaahaa!!! 

Yeah I just seen what I done. Ha Ha im not that sharp lately. Yup a lot of kms there.

----------


## ARdave

maaate you needa rig up a switch for your speedometer! or straight discconect it and use your gps as a speedo - only for offroad use of course

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> maaate you needa rig up a switch for your speedometer! or straight discconect it and use your gps as a speedo - only for offroad use of course


Shagger Hiluxs don't run too flash without the speedo

----------


## The Claw

> Shagger Hiluxs don't run too flash


Fixed that for you... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## ARdave

> Shagger Hiluxs don't run too flash without the speedo


yea ive got an 'up idle' on my one aye,  seems to run good. done bout maybeeee  a thousand k in 5 years ownership haha  :Grin:

----------


## longrange308

fark you guys got shaggers that still run??? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

> fark you guys got shaggers that still run???


129, 000 trouble free kms  as well.
did 169, 000 in my other sheep shagger.
When do they shit themselves???  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

does it knock like fark when you accelerate? should be silent like a petrol,

----------


## R93

No. When accelerating I'm too busy with my G force face to really notice anyway  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## ANTSMAN

hahahaha make me laugh, some guys are spending thousands, maybe tens on shooters/optics, in that case $500 aint too much imo for a far better product than what's out there now, if in fact it is as good as it looks.

----------


## gimp

It doesn't look substantially *better* than a $25 versapod knockoff, just lighter


The basic design has been around since at least the Bren gun if not earlier

----------


## Robojaz

> Hi Norway, Ive found a tripod called a Neopod on google. Do you think it is the same as your one.


I emailed them and they said the bipod will be available in Oct for US$350. Maybe a group purchase will bring price down??

----------


## LJP

NeoPod Ultralight Carbon Fiber Bipod with QD Spigot | Steinert Sensing Systems  Looks to be the same one, yes I'd put my hand up for a group buy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Love your videos as always, @Norway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> NeoPod Ultralight Carbon Fiber Bipod with QD Spigot | Steinert Sensing Systems  Looks to be the same one, yes I'd put my hand up for a group buy


+2

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

Yep, I am keen too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## res

I'm also interested in a group buy

----------


## Cyclops

> I emailed them and they said the bipod will be available in Oct for US$350. Maybe a group purchase will bring price down??


At US$350 + freight the purchaser will be paying GST and fee to Customs on arrival.

A group purchase might lower freight and price to the point at which GST isn't paid. If so I might also be interested.

----------


## DAF

+1

----------


## res

I would have thought one of the main advantages of a group buy would be bulk shipping.

----------


## The Claw

> At US$350 + freight the purchaser will be paying GST and fee to Customs on arrival.
> 
> A group purchase might lower freight and price to the point at which GST isn't paid. If so I might also be interested.


Huh? A group buy will almost certainly result in GST being paid as the value of the package will well exceed the GST threshold. Would only be if the package somehow got through customs hit and miss system that no GST would be paid. 

Given that 1 bipod should in theory attract GST, the benefit of a group buy would be a lower freight cost per bipod and maybe a bulk discount for the entire order 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Does anyone else think it looks like a $2 shop toy?

----------


## outdoorlad

I'd be keen on one

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Huh? A group buy will almost certainly result in GST being paid as the value of the package will well exceed the GST threshold. Would only be if the package somehow got through customs hit and miss system that no GST would be paid. 
> 
> Given that 1 bipod should in theory attract GST, the benefit of a group buy would be a lower freight cost per bipod and maybe a bulk discount for the entire order 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


resulting in the gst effectively being negated. I think thats the point the fulla was getting at

----------


## R93

> Does anyone else think it looks like a $2 shop toy?


I can't speak for the bipod but the polymer used is pretty robust.
I'm happy to give one a go.
After all,  Thomas using a 1 wood,  almost belted it a whole 10 m 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Robojaz

OK,  seems there may be a few interested. I will email them back and see what deal they are prepared to offer for a bulk purchase.

----------


## Cyclops

> OK,  seems there may be a few interested. I will email them back and see what deal they are prepared to offer for a bulk purchase.


Or a discount code (or the equivalent) as a single bulk order/shipment will attract GST, discounted single shipments might not.

----------


## Speill

certainly looks a good option

----------


## ANTSMAN

hahahaha a one wood

----------


## LJP

> Or a discount code (or the equivalent) as a single bulk order/shipment will attract GST, discounted single shipments might not.


This would be even better!

----------


## Grasshopper

I will put my hand up for one please  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmsaum

I enjoyed the video Thomas but the bipod looks very wobbly for seroius distance work, a fixed/ non swivel ultralight Harris works for me.

----------


## scottrods

I think this is the bipod. 

NeoPod Ultralight Carbon Fiber Bipod with QD Spigot | Steinert Sensing Systems

----------


## Robojaz

Evening all.  OK I have received an email back and they are happy to give a pre order discount and they also said "It would be in cooperation with our NZ importer and you will benefit from lower shipping cost"

No details on final cost as yet, but they said to get back to them in October,  once bipod is in production for price and dates.

Depending on final cost, I'd be keen to get one, any others still keen?

----------


## R93

Good stuff! I'm keen as.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dreamer

Yeah I'm keen as well  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

> Yeah I'm keen as well 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## nor-west

Yes I'm in.

----------


## outdoorlad

I'm in as long as the local importer doesn't gouge us on it! LOL

Can you attach a sling to it?

----------


## res

I'm still interested, final cost dependant

----------


## timber

I'm also interested.

----------


## Friwi

Who is the local importer? Because if it is the same as blaser, prepare yourself for a high price!

----------


## Friwi

NZ ammo apparently .we ll see.

----------


## Cyclops

> I'm still interested, final cost dependant


Me too, still interested depending on final price.

----------


## LJP

Are they here yet  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dreamer

Any updates on this yet??

----------


## ChrisF

Put me down for one .

----------


## Dreamer

Any updates yet @Robojaz

----------


## Robojaz

Hi everyone.  
OK,  I have been in touch with company owner, who answered me whilst out hunting in Africa. Anyway, the Web site has been updated and the bipods are due for release in the near future.  Price is not cheap though,  somewhere in the US $400 area. They are still happy to do a discount,  dependant on quantity.  I will get back to the owner next week once he is back at work.

Personally, I am still keen to get one, but I know many may have changed their minds. Particularly at this price.

Hopefully,  we can get a decent discount. 

Will update, when I have more information.

----------


## gimp

I want one with a Blaser R8 professional spigot

----------


## R93

I'm still keen.

----------


## Dreamer

Yep I'm still keen as well.

----------


## outdoorlad

Yep keep us posted

----------


## LJP

Ouch....but still keen even at that price  :XD:

----------


## res

I can live with that price

----------


## paddygonebush

Could be keen depending on final price.

----------


## 199p

Depending on timing i could be keen

----------


## 45SOUTH

Hi Guys ok I have talked with the team at New Zealand ammunition about these bipods and they have them on order already but their is no date yet but they are hoping to have them here before roar. I will keep you posted on this

Quentin

----------


## Cyclops

Still interested, dependent on price.

----------


## Dreamer

I see these are now available from Vertebrae  NeoPod so any updates from this side of the world??

----------


## akaroa1

I have been in contact with the Neopod director for over a year now about these.
His update in the new year to me was that they should be on the market after January. 
He is seeing the NZ distributors early march at a trade show in Germany.
But they may be available in NZ prior to then.
I have a mate coming out from Germany in march to hunt and hoping to get one out with him if they are still not available here.
$400 US plus sales tax is still the number he has quoted.

----------


## gimp

I've ordered one from Vertebrae, expect it mid-late Feb

----------


## Dreamer

> I've ordered one from Vertebrae, expect it mid-late Feb


Yep I've done the same, couldn't be bothered waiting for the local importer. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> Yep I've done the same, couldn't be bothered waiting for the local importer. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Are the R8 mount spigots available yet?

----------


## gimp

> Are the R8 mount spigots available yet?


Yup, or at least that's what I've ordered mine with

----------


## gimp

> Are the R8 mount spigots available yet?


Yup, or at least that's what I've ordered mine with

----------


## Dreamer

> Are the R8 mount spigots available yet?


As Gimp said plus you can get the spigot mounts separately so could have one for the Blaser and one for a standard sling swivel.  


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> Yup, or at least that's what I've ordered mine with


Ah yeah, see it on the drop down bizzo now.

B

----------


## Nibblet

> Ah yeah, see it on the drop down bizzo now.
> 
> B


Grabbing me one with your order?

----------


## shift14

> Grabbing me one with your order?


Nah mate, I'm waiting, post and gst makes it a bit spendy, I placed an order with Vertebrae for some other bits and bobs the other other day, post/ freight is right up there from Norway.

B

----------


## NZVarminter

just found another promising looking ultralight bipod

Features of the Javelin &ndash; Javelin Bipod

133grams (5 oz)

----------


## Friwi

Looks good but it comes with UK production prices!

----------


## 10-Ring

> just found another promising looking ultralight bipod
> 
> Features of the Javelin  Javelin Bipod
> 
> 133grams (5 oz)


Think I'll get one. Like most quality products it's expensive but over the long haul the cost is virtually negligible if you're using it often.

----------


## B_man

Any of you guys who ordered the vertebraes received them yet?

----------


## gimp

I cancelled my order as I'm selling my Blaser

----------


## 25/08IMP

> just found another promising looking ultralight bipod
> 
> Features of the Javelin – Javelin Bipod
> 
> 133grams (5 oz)


Has anyone tried one of these if not what is the best hunting Bipod

----------


## gimp

a backpack.

----------


## stub

Harris or atlas  depending on what you are doing and how much you want to spend

----------


## 10-Ring

> Harris or atlas  depending on what you are doing and how much you want to spend


I know Harris are good bipods but have you tried the Javelin bipod stub? The latter seems to offer a big weight advantage over the Harris and it's clones and appears to be very well made, as it should be for the price.

----------


## stub

Na haven't had or used a javelin but I've had no real need for an ultra light weight bipod the atlas is light enough for some people the light weight chase will never end

----------


## 45SOUTH

Yes I have got them here today in stock 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> Yes I have got them here today in stock Attachment 38105Attachment 38106
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


And the cost for Neopod and various mounts ?

----------


## 45SOUTH

Give me a ring on 0212234584 or 034444002 Quentin

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Give me a ring on 0212234584 or 034444002 Quentin
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Your mobile number doesn't work

----------


## BRADS

> Your mobile number doesn't work


021 223 4583

----------


## 45SOUTH

0212234583 for cell or 034444002 Quentin home now

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Can you put a price up please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Is it so hard to call?

----------


## Nga

Javelin bipod is around the 400 mark and is pretty good for what it is, here's my take on it, I have the demo from Allan Brown who is the agent here for the UK based designer, now I priced getting one direct from the UK and it was over 500 so not a bad price here.

One of the legs is fixed and one moves, they are held together by magnets or apart and it also uses a magnet to hold it on the mount, it swivels left/right and has a knob to tighten the sideways action.

The legs are a twist and pull out setup and work well, you can pull them out completely if not carful but no drama if you do, there is a red line with stop marked on each leg.

It sits in your pack or belt bag until you need it so it won't get it the way and the mount has an integrated attachment for your sling, all in all its a pretty compact low profile mount system.
On the rifle it feels solid but on my 308 it twists a little under recoil, no big deal I guess, would I buy one.... Maybe, I'm still tossing up the idea, a day pack works just as well but we do like our toys, I'd say it is one of the best light weight iPods on the market and cheaper than some others I can mention..... 
The kit comes with 2 mounting screws depending what you need and there are two different styles of mount depending on your rifle, also supplied is an Allen key.

If you are interested in getting your hands on demo pm me and I'll pass the details on to you.

----------


## akaroa1

OK. How about a quick review from someone who did end up getting one of the Neopods ?

----------


## BRADS

> OK. How about a quick review from someone who did end up getting one of the Neopods ?


Pros=They are light as fuck,
Cons=difficult to load up 
           =No swivel lock
Awesome on lightweight tops gun you don't even notice it, hopeless under a heavy gun for shooting long range with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Any thoughts on what they would be like on a varmint ar that's on a weight loss program?

----------


## BRADS

> Any thoughts on what they would be like on a varmint ar that's on a weight loss program?


Pm me I'll send it to you try if you'd like.
I'm away hunting next week for a week but after that it's available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Pm me I'll send it to you try if you'd like.
> I'm away hunting next week for a week but after that it's available 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't be back in country for a couple of months, once I have firm dates il pm you 

Thanks!

----------

